# Buona Pasqua a tutti compresa 101



## Iris (19 Marzo 2008)

Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

grazie iris, anche a te
io sono in vacanza da venerdì compreso a martedì..


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Marzo 2008)

*Buona Pasqua...*

...a tutti voi!
Marco

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=xBM5MLJA3Ps


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

Beccatevi questa... quando m'e' arrivata ho sputato il  caffe sul monitor...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

buona pasqua a todos!!!
anche per me domani è l'ultimo giorno.. figataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2008)

Felice relax!


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

ma voi venerdì lavorate cari i miei bottegai??


----------



## Old Holly (19 Marzo 2008)

Buona Pasqua a tutti/e!
Io domani parto e vado giù a Sud, non so come farete senza di me...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Siate forti...    

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sarà dura, ma passerà!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

Assolutamente no... non che in genere lavori...


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

Buona Pasqua a tutti tutti tutti!!! 

da venerdì anche io libera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   di stare alla consolle
in cucina per parenti ed amici che verranno a passare qui le feste 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Asu: quanto rimane fresco il pane fatto in casa? 
meglio chiuderlo in sacchetti di cellophane o di carta?
vorrei farne pure qualcuno con l'uovo sodo per decorare la tavola...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Marzo 2008)

Auguroni!
Sono in vacanza dalle 14.15.
I miei alunni mi hanno fatto trovare in classe un uovo di cioccolato alto 60 cm, con annesso un braccialetto in argento e pietre dure viola spettacolare....

Che teneri....


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> ma voi venerdì lavorate cari i miei bottegai??


Venerdì, domenica e lunedì...può bastare?
Air


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Venerdì, domenica e lunedì...può bastare?
> Air


e il sabato???


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> vorrei farne pure qualcuno con l'uovo sodo per decorare la tavola...


fai questo View attachment 996e ti assicuro che non sarà solo per decorare, in omaggio alle mie origini, quest'anno mi cimento a farlo!


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e il sabato???


...sabato sarò "off".


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> buona pasqua a todos!!!
> anche per me domani è l'ultimo giorno.. figataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


idem, auguri a tutti voi


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> fai questo View attachment 996e ti assicuro che non sarà solo per decorare, in omaggio alle mie origini, quest'anno mi cimento a farlo!



... per caso sei pugliese?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti tutti tutti!!!
> 
> da venerdì anche io libera
> 
> ...


Chiudilo nella busta di carta... il cellophane non fa traspirare e il pane s'ammolla... il mio arriva ai 4 giorni ancora ottimo... oltre i 4 giorni non c'e' mai arrivato...


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... per caso sei pugliese?


forse confondi con quel lievitato che fanno ad Altamura, nooo!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> forse confondi con quel lievitato che fanno ad Altamura, nooo!


Forse si.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> forse confondi con quel lievitato che fanno ad Altamura, nooo!


Che buono... ma quello e' solo fatto con la farina gialla no? Non credo abbia altro...


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Che buono... ma quello e' solo fatto con la farina gialla no? Non credo abbia altro...


si buono non mi fa impazzire, tanti fanno follie, ma quello della foto è il tortano, anzi casatiello napoletano, anche lui difficilmente arriva al terzo giorno.. gnam!


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> si buono non mi fa impazzire, tanti fanno follie, ma quello della foto è il tortano, anzi casatiello napoletano, anche lui difficilmente arriva al terzo giorno.. gnam!



Ovviamente tu non sei napoletano, vero?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti tutti tutti!!!
> 
> da venerdì anche io libera
> 
> ...


puoi surgerlarlo.
Il mio se conservato in sacchetti (anche plastica va bene) dura anche due giorni.
casomai lo metti sul calorifero o in forno un'oretta prima-.


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovviamente tu non sei napoletano, vero?


per metà o forse più, si
i maschi prendono tanto dalle madri


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

perfetto, 3 giorni mi bastano, lo infornerò venerdì sera..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Fischio, quello a ciambella è molto bello, ma che ci sta dentro?


----------



## Mari' (19 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> per metà o forse più, si
> i maschi prendono tanto dalle madri



OK ok.


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> perfetto, 3 giorni mi bastano, lo infornerò venerdì sera..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco io seguirò questa, ma aggiungerò anche il salame napoli
http://ricette.dialettando.com/ricette/2007112617321320102590.lasso

o questa forse
http://ricette.dialettando.com/ricette/2006070614562350096378.lasso


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

qualcuno mi dà la ricetta per le uova sode??


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno mi dà la ricetta per le uova sode??


benedetta fogliòla, tu mi consoli!
c'è sempre chi sta messo peggio... 
per pasqua ti consiglio di andare a mangiare da Asu


----------



## Old fischio (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno mi dà la ricetta per le uova sode??


colorate?


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> qualcuno mi dà la ricetta per le uova sode??



Se vuoi ti do la ricetta per la Space Cake...


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

scherzavo amici, in cucina sono una dea...


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti do la ricetta per la Space Cake...


si ordina online?


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

fischio ha detto:


> ecco io seguirò questa, ma aggiungerò anche il salame napoli
> http://ricette.dialettando.com/ricette/2007112617321320102590.lasso
> 
> o questa forse
> http://ricette.dialettando.com/ricette/2006070614562350096378.lasso


mmm... dev'essere buonissimo


----------



## Old Holly (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scherzavo amici, in cucina sono una dea...



Gamberoni imperiali!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

Ah bhè, visto che si fa gli sboroni....le mie specialità per cui folle, fiumane di gente vengono da tutta italia e anche da qualche paese estero. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Risotto aila milanese con polpette in bianco
Lasagne al ragù
Spinacino con ripieno
Carciofi fritti (bhè qui non sembra ma ci vuole talento.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ..)


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ah bhè, visto che si fa gli sboroni....le mie specialità per cui folle, fiumane di gente vengono da tutta italia e anche da qualche paese estero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mo va a cagher...bottegaia!!!
non ti sai cimentare in niente di più complicato, che so..scamponi flambati al cognac,  carni e pesci....
e poi hai un grave difetto: bevi un vino di merda..


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

E no il vino deve esser buono eh...

Io non cucinero' una mazza a Pasqua...


----------



## Old Holly (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ah bhè, visto che si fa gli sboroni....le mie specialità per cui folle, fiumane di gente vengono da tutta italia e anche da qualche paese estero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pietà!!!! Ho una fame che non ci vedo più.... mi vuoi far morire?
Ho deciso: ordino Lasagne e Spinacino.
Il riso non mi piace.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mo va a cagher...bottegaia!!!
> non ti sai cimentare in niente di più complicato, che so..scamponi flambati al cognac,  carni e pesci....
> e poi hai un grave difetto: *bevi un vino di merda*..


a casa mia.
Fuori no.


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Ah bhè, visto che si fa gli sboroni....le mie specialità per cui folle, fiumane di gente vengono da tutta italia e anche da qualche paese estero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I miei ospiti non vengono per le mie specialità CULInarie  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma io c'ho il mare tiè!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> I miei ospiti non vengono per le mie specialità CULInarie
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  che chiulo


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

Qui piove tie'


























maledette


----------



## MariLea (19 Marzo 2008)

non vorrei infierire...







ma qui pare già primavera...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Marzo 2008)

Qui brutto tempo.....


----------



## brugola (19 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Qui piove tie'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chissà che cenette romantiche col caminetto acceso..


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Marzo 2008)

BUONA PASQUA A TUTTI!!

Io stacco venerdì a mezzodì e mi faccio tre giorni e mezzo di stacco completo...verso il bergamasco col camper!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma non sperate che non mi colleghi...


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> BUONA PASQUA A TUTTI!!
> 
> Io stacco venerdì a mezzodì e mi faccio tre giorni e mezzo di stacco completo...verso il bergamasco col camper!!
> 
> ...


Pota! Sabato sarò nella mia casetta nel bergamasco, in Val Seriana. Gnariiiiii.
Marco


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Marzo 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Pota! Sabato sarò nella mia casetta nel bergamasco, in Val Seriana. Gnariiiiii.
> Marco


Io in val Brembana....praticamente lì a fianco!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> chissà che cenette romantiche col caminetto acceso..


Un caminetto ad Amsterdam????  

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Un appartamento medio e' di 60m2...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Se c'erano li hanno buttati giu' per farci un ripostiglio...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Un caminetto ad Amsterdam????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che c'hai un culo come un paiolo!!
la pioggia è di un romantico!!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che c'hai un culo come un paiolo!!
> la pioggia è di un romantico!!



Si una volta ogni tanto... magari nel week end col moroso... ma qua piove sempre 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ha rotto i coglioni la pioggia...


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Marzo 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si una volta ogni tanto... magari nel week end col moroso... ma qua piove sempre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'unica pecca è che rovina la cofana...
ma se non c0hai un casso da fare e devi stare a casa..è perfetta!


----------



## dererumnatura (19 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!


auguroni!!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2008)

*iris*



Iris ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!


bella iris, buona Pasquiglia a te e a tutti!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Marzo 2008)

dererumnatura ha detto:


> auguroni!!


dere, quei piedi sono belli, e detto da me...

quei sandali molto belli...

ma.... sempre di piedi trattasi 

	
	
		
		
	


	





buona pasqua Dere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Marzo 2008)

Buona Pasqua!

Io...non so dove sarò...ma da qualche parte sarò


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse si.


ma quello non è un casatiello...scusate....


----------



## La Lupa (20 Marzo 2008)

Cari amichetti, io stacco la spina!

Ci mollo per qualche giorno, che non ce la faccio più!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ci becchiamo la prossima settimana... passate dei buoni giorni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Io per parte mia, farò del mio meglio.

Vi bacio assai bella gente!


----------



## MariLea (20 Marzo 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Cari amichetti, io stacco la spina!
> 
> Ci mollo per qualche giorno, che non ce la faccio più!
> 
> ...


:0014 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ure a Napo!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!



Buona Pasqua a tutti anche da parte mia!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (20 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!


Auguri a tutti anche da parte mia!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Marzo 2008)

*Anvedi questi!*

Ma....ma...maaaaaa...scusate un pò!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Tutti già in ferie da oggi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Beh io gli auguri li faccio solo domani....a chi c'è! TIE'!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (20 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma....ma...maaaaaa...scusate un pò!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Consolati Fedi....pure io lavoro....


----------



## Old amarax (21 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a tutti tutti tutti!!!
> 
> da venerdì anche io libera
> 
> ...


 
*Se all'impasto del pane aggiungi anche sugna,formaggio romano grattuggiato,salame e pancetta a dadini fai il casatiello come squisita tradizione napoletana 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .Sopra ci metti le uova sode con due rotolini incrociati.E' bello e ottimo 

	
	
		
		
	


	



*
*Auguri anche da me a tutti voi.*


----------



## Old amarax (21 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma....ma...maaaaaa...scusate un pò!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Consolati Fedi....pure io lavoro....


E io pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .
Ma a tutti AUGURI!


----------



## MariLea (21 Marzo 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> *Se all'impasto del pane aggiungi anche sugna,formaggio romano grattuggiato,salame e pancetta a dadini fai il casatiello come squisita tradizione napoletana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nobody (21 Marzo 2008)

Auguri a tutto il forum!


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Marzo 2008)

*Anche da parte mia...*

Visto che finalmente pare che c'abbia cavato i piè....stacco e auguro a tutti

*BUONA PASQUAAAAAAAA!!!*


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Visto che finalmente pare che c'abbia cavato i piè....stacco e auguro a tutti
> 
> *BUONA PASQUAAAAAAAA!!!*


sssss, che fai tutta 'sta caciara??


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Marzo 2008)

*eeeevabbehhhhhhhh...*



Asudem ha detto:


> sssss, che fai tutta 'sta caciara??


Stavi già a fà la pennica!??!?


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Stavi già a fà la pennica!??!?


stavo per..
torno or ora da una cascina stupenda dove ho ciacolato con ciuchini , mucche  e caprette. Carne fresca, formaggi e uova appena scodellate 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ci sono mondi così belli e genuini a due passi da sto casino


----------



## Fedifrago (21 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stavo per..
> torno or ora da una cascina stupenda dove ho ciacolato con ciuchini , mucche e caprette. Carne fresca, formaggi e uova appena scodellatte
> 
> 
> ...


T'ho modificato il post...così hai fatto la rima!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> T'ho modificato il post...così hai fatto la rima!!!


son  serena e piena di letizia


----------



## Old Leger (21 Marzo 2008)

*Buona Pasqua*



Iris ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!





Auguri di una buona e serena Pasqua a tutti voi anche da parte mia.


----------



## Old amarax (22 Marzo 2008)

*a tutti gli utenti del forum 101 inclusa*

Amici del forum auguri da una amarax del web che bazzica qui...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Marzo 2008)

Auguroni Ama, e a tutti voi!


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2008)

amarax ha detto:


> Amici del forum auguri da una amarax del web che bazzica qui...


auguri!!buona giornata!!


----------



## Sterminator (22 Marzo 2008)

Auguri a tutti,
belli e brutti... 

Bona Pasqua e Pasquetta
con la fatina Scopetta..

cosi' arrritornate
co' le BIPPE meno arrrroventate!


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Auguri a tutti,
> belli e brutti...
> 
> Bona Pasqua e Pasquetta
> ...



A te poi ... ... ... non ti capisco proprio piu'  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Comunque, buona pasqua e affini anche a te.


----------



## Old fay (22 Marzo 2008)

Buona Pasqua a tutti voi...


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Marzo 2008)

*Per tutti...*

Un cordiale augurio di Buona Pasqua a TUTTI gli utenti del forum, un paio di giorni di relax ci volevano... attenti alla cioccolata... un abbraccio, Lele


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Marzo 2008)

lele51 ha detto:


> Un cordiale augurio di Buona Pasqua a TUTTI gli utenti del forum, un paio di giorni di relax ci volevano... attenti alla cioccolata... un abbraccio, Lele


Un caro augurio anche a te Lele....per la cioccolata, solito rimedio, si incomincia la dieta....da martedì prossimo...


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2008)

Buona Pasqua a voi Lele e Fabrizio 
e tanta serenità


----------



## Old reasilvia69 (22 Marzo 2008)

_*Buona Pasqua a tutti voi!!!! Grazie per l'accoglienza dei giorni scorsi. Sono felicissima di avervi trovato. 
Buone feste!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*_


----------



## MariLea (22 Marzo 2008)

reasilvia69 ha detto:


> _*Buona Pasqua a tutti voi!!!! Grazie per l'accoglienza dei giorni scorsi. Sono felicissima di avervi trovato. *_
> _*Buone feste!
> 
> 
> ...


Buona Pasqua a te !
siamo contenti di averti qui


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a te !
> siamo contenti di averti qui



Massi' ... c'e' posto per tutti  

	
	
		
		
	


	














http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bu5uelD5Dno&feature=related


----------



## Old reasilvia69 (22 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Massi' ... c'e' posto per tutti
> 
> 
> 
> ...





E' ironico?


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2008)

reasilvia69 ha detto:


> E' ironico?


A libera scelta.


----------



## Old reasilvia69 (22 Marzo 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A libera scelta.



Giusto, ognuno si commenta da se senza aggiungere altro.


----------



## Mari' (22 Marzo 2008)

reasilvia69 ha detto:


> Giusto, ognuno si commenta da se senza aggiungere altro.



... e tu lo hai fatto, e lo fai alla grande.


Benvenuta e Buona Pasqua.


Ciao


----------



## Old lele51 (22 Marzo 2008)

*BP*

Buana anche a te, attenta alla ciaoccolata....zzo, ho già fatto fora due ovetti, mannaggia come sarà il colesterolo....auguri!!!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Marzo 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua a voi Lele e Fabrizio
> e tanta serenità



Auguri Lea !!


----------



## Old camilla (22 Marzo 2008)

*Auguri!!!!*

Auguro un serena e felice Pasqua a voi tutti!!!!!
se al posto del cioccolato ci do dentro con la pastiera dite che è più dietetica!?!?!?


----------



## Old Vulvia (22 Marzo 2008)

Auguri Auguri Auguri anche da parte mia!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2008)

ma quanti thread aprite per gli auguri che mi tocca zampettare dappertutto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









auguroni a todos el mundo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2008)

Auguri proprio a tutti gli utenti e ...ai cloni? Buona Pasqua pure a loro!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2008)

Auguri ...di nuovo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Marzo 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma quanti thread aprite per gli auguri che mi tocca zampettare dappertutto??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho messo ordine: i tre thread di auguri son diventati uno solo...poi non so come si sono incastrati i post...


----------



## Old amarax (22 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho messo ordine: i tre thread di auguri son diventati uno solo...poi non so come si sono incastrati i post...


E' andata bene.Sei in gamba signora e un augurio diretto anche a te


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho messo ordine: i tre thread di auguri son diventati uno solo...poi non so come si sono incastrati i post...


ciao persin, auguri a stai serena nè??


----------



## Iris (26 Marzo 2008)

Ciao, ciao..sono tornata
Non vi si può lasciare soli, m'avete confuso il tortano con il casatiello!!!


----------



## tatitati (26 Marzo 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Buona Pasqua...cicci belli!!!!!


 
minkia gli auguri dal cuore....


----------

